# 'Lady' Boats of Denholm McClay



## TIM HUDSON (May 16, 2007)

Around 1982 Denholm McClay took management of 3 RoRo ships. around 1500GRT. One was Lady Nina and a second Lady Catherine (Lakespan Ontario) which went bareboat to RFA after Falklands War and there was a third Lady boat which was laid up for some time around that period in La Seyne sur Mer in Med. Anybody know Lady ???
ps. the scary bit was that I was aboard her for a few weeks during the lay-up yet still cannot recall the name !!!!!!
tim


----------



## pensioner (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Tim. 
I sailed on a Lady Boat in 1981/82 when working for Triport Ferries, She was the Lady Tone. From Dis.Bk. info. is:- Official No 379794, G.R.T 1566.41. I joined in Bandirma and left in Izmir, we were on what we caled "The Milk Run" this was cicling the Med. Triport was a subsidiary of Denholms. This may be the vessel you are asking about, it had Pielstik engines and Hatlappa Alts.(Horrible Combo)

Regards. 
Pensioner


----------



## Dave Tyler (Feb 1, 2008)

Tim & Pensioner,
There was fourth lady boat as well, named Lady Lucinne. I sailed on the Lady Nina in 79 when she was known as Leila and manged by Javelin Shipping, although my discharge book is stamped Leithcote Limited for this trip. 
I then sailed on the Lady Lucienne twice in 81 & 82 whilst she was managed by Triport Ferries.
Regards,
Dave


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

The Lakespan Ontario nee Lady Catherine became RFA Sir Lamorak, a look at Miramar shows :-

74 NORCLIFF - 74 ANU - 80 LUNE BRIDGE - 80 LADY CATHERINE - 81 LAKESPAN ONTARIO - 83 SIR LAMORAK - 86 MERCHANT TRADER - 87 MOLS TRADER - 87 MADS MOLS - 89 PRIDE OF PORTSMOUTH - 91 NORMAN COMMODORE - 95 FJARDVAGEN


----------



## TIM HUDSON (May 16, 2007)

thanks guys ....you got it. Lady Tone. Went down to la Seyene due some technical problems with ships alternators. She had one diesel unit on deck for normal use. But 'neighbours' ashore thought too noisy so shut down at 6 pm and small number personnel aboard issued with camping gas lights and heaters. Only me (C/Eng), a 3rd. Eng and Chief Off (with wife) and watchman staffing the ship. Wonderful time/place and colleagues. Anyone remember those days ? All to soon it ended !!
thanks tim


----------



## pensioner (Apr 29, 2009)

*Lady Boats*

Glad to be of help Tim. You must have joined after I left, Feb 82, in Izmir. Was one of your problems the Stbd. Alt. We had to change the bearings on the water pump gearing while in (Gadaffi's) Libya. As there were no spares onboard we had to try and "Con" some from ashore, As Mr. Gadaffi supposedly owns everything there it was difficult persuading the locals to let us have any, but we succeeded. At the time Chris Hughes was C/Eng.

Regards.
Stuart


----------



## TIM HUDSON (May 16, 2007)

Thanks again Stuart. Fortunately technical problem was electrical. 3rd engineer was running up main alternators for an hour or two each week and found he couldn't parallel them on one occasion hence my appearance. Did you know Capt. McHarg (from Malta) in Triport (I sailed with him on Lady Nina) his son was the watchman on Lady Tone in La Seyne lay-up. Smashing company and time for me thanks for helping with reminiscences !!!!
rgds Tim


----------



## pensioner (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Tim. Sorry I didn't know Capt. McHarg. Looking at my Dis. Book I'm unable to decipher the scribble of many of the Capt/Authorised officer, I think this was quite normal for Triport, some of the Capts. I can almost decipher are McGee, Davenport, Pearson, Macloud and Carcherie. Were you with them long

regards.

Stuart


----------



## TIM HUDSON (May 16, 2007)

Hi Stuart...No not with them long. I was employed with Sunscott of Hong Kong not Triport and after the 3 Lady boats they turned into Northern Marine as the Stena ships under Denholm McClay/Triport/Sunscott management were transfered to them. I was quite happy with Sunscott set up but more opportunities with Stena so had to go. I got Capt. Mc Harg wrong he was on Lakespan Ontario on voyage following Montreal layup. The Capt. on Lady Nina was from Haddington near Edinburg (Bill something) but cannot recall surname. Nice guy though. Had his wife and daughter with him during summer/autumn layup in Grand Harbour. I joined Sunscott following miserable time with Kuwait Tankers so it was like a breath of fresh air.!Office staff were great and ships little bother. Happy days. Sounds as though you were with them some time so you must have been happy there too ?
rgds Tim


----------



## alan_w (Oct 5, 2009)

Found this whilst cruising the web on my dads old boats. Was checking specifically Lady Lucienne, as I was on her summer '81 with my Dad Davy (2nd or 3rd Engineer, I think) and my Mum.


----------



## Dave Tyler (Feb 1, 2008)

Hello Alan,
I joined the Lady Lucienne 17/04/81 in La Spezia. If my memories correct the 2/E was Davy Brown from Glasgow, but don't remember him having any family on board at that time. 
We were trading La Spezia to Algeria (cannot remember the name of the port) but didn't get very far after we had an engine room fire first night after leaving La Spezia. We went into Valleta for emergency repairs for about 6-8 weeks, discharged our cargo there and we then went to dry-dock in Genoa. I paid off there 11/06/81.
I rejoined Lady Lucienne in Pireaus 02/04/82, we went to Valleta to lay up with another Lady boat, I think it was Lady Tone and paid off there 19/04/82.
Best regards to your Dad if he is Davy Brown.
Regards,
Dave


----------



## lordy (Apr 3, 2012)

I joined Lady Lucienne as mate in Miami 1980 and spent about 1 year in Carribean. The ship then transferred to the Med and I did my first trip as skipper
from La Spezia to Mostaganem. On the 2nd run to Tripoli the ship caught fire
and limped into Malta for repairs which lasted about 6 weeks.Paid off rejoined
in Piraeus. Made redundant about a year later when vessel laid up in Malta


----------



## lordy (Apr 3, 2012)

*lordy*



alan_w said:


> Found this whilst cruising the web on my dads old boats. Was checking specifically Lady Lucienne, as I was on her summer '81 with my Dad Davy (2nd or 3rd Engineer, I think) and my Mum.


I remember you and your mum and dad,he was 3rd engineer.
We had did some arms shipments for Colnel gaddafi and your mum and you got taken out sight seeing in Oran. I was the skipper
Rgds
Lordy


----------

